# Official Game Thread: Raptors @ Bulls 4/19/06 7:30pm CT WGN/TSN/NBALP



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*RAPTORS @ BULLS*










_*Wednesday April 19, 2006 7:30 pm CT United Center, Chicago*_




*BULLS Record: 40-41

RAPTORS Record: 27-54*

*SERIES: Bulls lead 3-0*

*LAST MEETING: Bulls won; January 25th 104-88*



*Probable Bulls Starters *

Guard 12 Kirk Hinrich 6-3 | 190 
Guard 7 Ben Gordon 6-3 | 200 
Forward 5 Andres Nocioni 6-7 | 225 
Forward 35 Malik Allen 6-10 | 255 
Center 50 Michael Sweetney 6-8 | 270 

Bulls stats 



*Probable Raptors Starters* 

Guard 13 Mike James 6-2 | 190 
Guard 24 Morris Peterson 6-7 | 225 
Forward 31Charlie Villanueva 6-11 | 240 
Forward 55 Rafael Araujo 6-11 | 290 
Center 9 Pape Sow 6-8 | 220

Raptors stats 



*Story Line from MyBulls e-news/NBA.com:*

_*Before they dig into the playoffs, the Chicago Bulls face an appetizer Wednesday*, when they square off against the Toronto Raptors - a team they have feasted on in recent years (7:30 p.m. CT | WGN/ESPN Radio 1000). 

Winners of five straight games, Chicago (40-41) sits in a tie with Indiana for sixth place in the Eastern Conference - one game behind Washington and one-half game in front of Milwaukee. 

*A victory clinches the Bulls at least the seventh seed, while a loss guarantees them the eighth spot and a match-up with the league-leading Pistons in the first round of the playoffs.* 

The Bulls are coming off Monday's 116-112 overtime triumph against Orlando as Kirk Hinrich had 26 points and 12 assists and Luol Deng added 22 and 11 rebounds. Andres Nocioni contributed 24 points and Ben Gordon 18 for Chicago, which made 13-of-14 foul shots in the final 1:48. 

Owners of the fourth-worst record in the Eastern Conference, Toronto (27-54) has dropped 11 of its last 12 games following Monday's 120-95 pounding at the hands of Indiana. Mike James scored 27 points to pace the Raptors, who have allowed at least 94 points in 17 of their last 18 games. 

Toronto also has lost 12 straight match-ups against Chicago, including all three meetings this season by an average of 12 points. The Bulls have not lost to the Raptors since a 103-89 setback on Dec. 6, 2002._ 


My Bulls e-news/NBA.com preview 










_this is the last regular season game thread from the miz! k4e will be returning for the NEW PLAYOFF SEASON with the fancy threads with pictures and all the key matchups and stuff. i *welcome him back* and hope you do to. thanks guys and GO BULLS IN THE PLAYOFFS!!!_


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

win = goodbye eighth seed

Bulls will win.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Must Win Game, if we lose, we play Detroit.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I'd really like to see the Bulls jump on the Raptors early. They need to get in the habit of playing well right out of the gate.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a feeling this is gonna be a blowout by the Bulls. I say we win by 30 or more. Also, Indiana HAS to lose, so I'll say Orlando beats them by 7. So we will get the 6th seed.

I hope we win and the Pacers lose tomorrow.

GO BULLS!!!!!! LET'S FINISH THIS SEASON WITH A BANG!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I really hope we don't have this really nice streak of 11 out of 13 or whatever it is, and then lose to Toronto in the last game.

If we win, and Washington loses, we'll be 41-41 and in the 5th seed.
That's dropping 6 games and 1 seed from last year.
I'd rather go up, but that isn't so terrible.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

If we win and Wiz lose... who in the world, on March 22nd when we were 10 games under, truly believed that they would have gotten the 5th seed?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

The difference in motivation between these two teams should be huge, and that's why we will win fairly comfortably in my opinion.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I have pretty strong confidence that we will win and finish out 41-41.

It sucks that the seeding situation is pretty much out of our hands. I hope the other games end favorably to us and we end up with the 5 seed, but not much the Bulls can do about it except take care of their own.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> If we win, and Washington loses, we'll be 41-41 and in the 5th seed.


Props go to Rhyder for the following:


> *Should Chicago win its final game, they would finish:*
> 
> *#8*
> 
> ...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I really, really want the Bulls to win this sucker. It'd be nice psychologically to be 41-41 and to not be the very last seed in the playoffs. Oh, how I yearn for the #5 seed and to have a shot at ousting Lebron & Co.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Morris Peterson is a p-oed guy lately if you have been reading the interviews regarding how he just wants to put this season behind him and move on to the next.

We should keep an eye on him tonight and try to prevent him from any "inspirational play."


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> I really, really want the Bulls to win this sucker. It'd be nice psychologically to be 41-41 and to not be the very last seed in the playoffs. Oh, how I yearn for the #5 seed and to have a shot at ousting Lebron & Co.


I know that most of us have looked at the playoffs in ways that would really consider playoff performance, and not regular season matchups, but we trail the Cavs in the season series.

By "trail", I mean, we're 0-4 against them.

We've taken games from Miami and New Jersey (we're actually 2-1 against the Nets this season).

I really want the Bulls to win, and I do think the Cavs aren't the strongest playoff team around, but I'd rather see Miami in the playoffs, for some reason. Then the Cavs, then New Jersey, then Detroit.

In any event, it'd be great to be a 500 team over the whole season.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Showtyme said:


> I know that most of us have looked at the playoffs in ways that would really consider playoff performance, and not regular season matchups, but we trail the Cavs in the season series.
> 
> By "trail", I mean, we're 0-4 against them.
> 
> ...


I'd definintely rather see the cavs...

we have NOOOOOOOOOOOOo chance against miami, i don't care if williams or zo didn't come back and shaq only played half the game...wade would kill us at any given moment...

I'd rather play the cavs than New Jersey...


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Honestly, I'll be happy as long as we win this game and don't have to play the Pistons because that's the one team we don't have a shot at beating. Miami is tougher for us because of Shaq than New Jersey is. When I think about it, New Jersey is the best matchup for us simply because they lack the same thing we do...a low post scorer. Hinrich and Kidd is pretty close to a wash and Jefferson and Deng will cancel each other out. In my mind, if we win tonight and end up getting New Jersey it'll come down to who plays better: Vince Carter or Ben Gordon.


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

I am still trying to figure out why everyone was cheering for Milwaukee last night. But anywho, GO BULLS MUST WIN.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> Honestly, I'll be happy as long as we win this game and don't have to play the Pistons because that's the one team we don't have a shot at beating. Miami is tougher for us because of Shaq than New Jersey is. When I think about it, New Jersey is the best matchup for us simply because they lack the same thing we do...a low post scorer. Hinrich and Kidd is pretty close to a wash and Jefferson and Deng will cancel each other out. In my mind, if we win tonight and end up getting New Jersey it'll come down to who plays better: Vince Carter or Ben Gordon.


Yeah, but who would match up against Noc?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

For anyone that is saying we should not play Cleveland or Detroit because we went 0-4 against them:

http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/CHI/1989_games.html

That Bulls team went 0-6 against Cleveland in the regular season, only to beat them 3-2 in the playoffs.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Goooo Bulls!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Goooo Bulls!


Exactly!

Go Hawks, too!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I mean, Go Raptors!

Yay, for lottery positioning!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

magic is in slow mode, trailing pacers 7x 2 with 6:43 left in the first. By the way no turkoglu tonight either, sore back


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> I mean, Go Raptors!
> 
> Yay, for lottery positioning!


 Go Nets!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

If they do a year perspective on WGN, I'll make sure to cap it.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Uhh oh...

Washington up 11-10 early
INDIANA up on Orlando 36-22 HALFWAY through the second quarter.

Not good.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> If they do a year perspective on WGN, I'll make sure to cap it.


Where did you hear they may do a yearly recap? If it does come on, I'm definitely taping that. But if you can get that too, that would be awesome. I'd love to see a look back at this season. :biggrin:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Question:

The Knicks are 22-59
The Blazers are 21-60

If Knicks lose (duh) and Blazers win, does that mean the lottery balls are split? Or is there a tie breaker?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> Where did you hear they may do a yearly recap? If it does come on, I'm definitely taping that. But if you can get that too, that would be awesome. I'd love to see a look back at this season. :biggrin:


 I have no idea if they are or not man.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

UMfan83 said:


> Question:
> 
> The Knicks are 22-59
> The Blazers are 21-60
> ...


They split the balls. But the Blazers will find a way to lose, so it's a moot point.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

League Pass will have WGN feed. No swirsky


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Well since I last reported the Magic/Pacers score, the Magic have gone on a 12-2 run. They trail 38-34 with 2 mins left in the half.

Also, Detroit up 19-16 in the 1st


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Some stars not suiting up today so far:

LeBron James
Vince Carter
Jason Kidd
Steve Francis
Quinten Richardson
Chauncey Billups
Allen Iverson
Chris Webber
Paul Pierce
Shaq O'Neal
Dwayne Wade
Hidayet Turkoglu


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

hmph. not turkeyglue? he's been their steadying force behind this win streak.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Paxson will be on the pregame. No soft interviews please. (but it'll probably end up being one)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll have the pax interview after the game. They had a montage of players celebrating 40 years of Bulls basketball. Hinrich, Sweetney, Deng, Duhon, Nocioni, Songaila and Gordon.

They only chose the guys who are under contract for next year.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Do they not know who Sam Mitchell is? They pan to some assistant coach.

Is Mike James not playing?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> I'll have the pax interview after the game. They had a montage of players celebrating 40 years of Bulls basketball. Hinrich, Sweetney, Deng, Duhon, Nocioni, Songaila and Gordon.
> 
> They only chose the guys who are under contract for next year.



 chandler isn't in the montage??


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

We're screwed. Detroit and Orlando have packed it in. Not even trying to win. :curse:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> chandler isn't in the montage??


 he was, sorry about that.

My jaw dropped and I was temporarily blinded when Sweetney was next after Kirk.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Malik Allen drives down the lane for the dunk. He looked like a small forward there.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> he was, sorry about that.
> 
> My jaw dropped and I was temporarily blinded when Sweetney was next after Kirk.



lol. thanks. 

toronto fielding quite the D-league line up tonight. 

wow. oh my goodness that was impressive with the right hand. lol.

wayne.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Bulls tun on the berzerk mode!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

indy ahead of the magi by 12. 1 Quarter left.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Since I come from Canada, I also get Raptors games and pregame stuff. They basically just talked about what they want to happen during the summer for the Raps, and they also had an interview with Deng. He talked about how the season has been up and down, and that they are trying to get into the playoffs with a little bit of an edge. (Not quoted, just summarized. lol) And they also talked about how good of a coach Skiles is, and how the team is really improved over the course of the season, etc.

This is all stuff we knew of, just from a Toronto POV.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

an eighteen point lead gets you a LOT of butt slappin'


:cowboy:


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

radio link anyone


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

ACT_THE_FOOL said:


> radio link anyone


It's on WGN TV if you have the channel.


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

unfortunately down here in australia we cant get that channel. we dont get much nba stuff at all except for espn on pay tv or cable.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

interesting playoff graphic:

if bulls play miami or cleveland, first game is SATURDAY.

if bulls play detroit or new jersey, first game is SUNDAY.

on the road, obviously.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Orlando 83 Pacers 87 1:34 left


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Well looks like I'll be at game 4 watching the Bulls vs the Heat!!!


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

If we end up facing the Heat on Saturday how does the schedule look?

Is it:

Sat @ MIA
Mon @ Mia
Wed @ CHI or is it a 2 day break and Thurs @ CHI for game 3?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

ACT_THE_FOOL said:


> unfortunately down here in australia we cant get that channel. we dont get much nba stuff at all except for espn on pay tv or cable.


Oh, ok. Did you try the ESPN1000 Radio feed? Is it free?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> interesting playoff graphic:
> 
> if bulls play miami or cleveland, first game is SATURDAY.
> 
> ...


Where did u get that info?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Future said:


> Well looks like I'll be at game 4 watching the Bulls vs the Heat!!!


Yep... S. Jackson did ruin our celebration


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like the Bulls will be the 7th seed.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lister333 said:


> Where did u get that info?


they showed it on WGN.

ok, what happened to the lead? we were up by what? 26. yes, that's correct. 

why do they keep sending the raps to the line?

i realize skiles wants to give pike and pargo and luke burn, but not until the 4th you FOOL.

damn. charlie banked that three! wow.

now a 10 point lead? 

skiles. please. just take care of the business at hand. 

thanks.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, that was not a good way to end out the half.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Looks like the Bulls will be the 7th seed.


Why did we stop playing??????

We had a 26 point lead and now it's down to 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Play some friggin D!!!! I want this win, otherwise we get Detroit and a guaranteed 1st-Round Exit. (Although Miami is probably the same, we'll get more games out of them, I feel).

C'mon, play better in the 2nd half!!!

I want a .500 record!!!!


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

nanokooshball said:


> If we end up facing the Heat on Saturday how does the schedule look?
> 
> Is it:
> 
> ...


anyone? I need to know if Game 3 is on Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

And it looks like the Pistons did “spread their legs” again. No one should compare them with the old Bulls…they don’t have a championship pride or ambition.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Indiana won!
Washington is going to win!
New York is leading in the 4th for ****'s sake!

Why is everything going wrong tonight??????


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn dude, get yourself together. The Bulls are still up by 10.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Damn dude, get yourself together. The Bulls are still up by 10.


I know, I just don't want to lose this game. We have to finish with an even record, because going into the postseason on a high note really helps with confidence. And you never know what could happen. Now that Chicago went and brought them back into the game, we have to fight to get those points back, or at least to stay ahead or stay up, period.

Not the way I wanted this night to finish, but if we win, it's still a win, so that's good. All I want is for them to finish good. And I want NY to lose too.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> Indiana won!
> Washington is going to win!
> New York is leading in the 4th for ****'s sake!
> 
> Why is everything going wrong tonight??????


Because of the gasoline prices, war in Iraq and Tim Duncan's new hair line


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

nanokooshball said:


> anyone? I need to know if Game 3 is on Wednesday or Thursday


I got tickets to Game 3 too, can't make it if its Wednesday though, so I'm watching out for this schedule.
Last year we had 3 days between our first 3 games.
I'm hoping thats the case here too, because if we played Saturday, it'd be:
Saturday 22nd: Game 1
Tuesday 25th: Game 2
Friday 28th: Game 3

That'd be great.
Also, isn't there a chance our first game is Sunday as well?
If that's the case we could play Saturday, or Thursday / Friday, depending on how many days are in between.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

if the bulls play miami the first game is saturday.

if, god forbid, it's detroit, it's sunday.

wowoowwowow. ben with the lob to nocioni. wow. he got UP THERE!

and kirk for three!

_see when you have actual nba players in there you get the 12-0 run._


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice recovery by the Bulls.

Let's not let this game get away now.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

I think we have a good shot at miami!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

According to ESPN.com's boxscore, Kirk is 4 boards away from a triple double.
Are those accurate?

Too bad he most likely won't be in long enough to get them.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

a lot of people were wrong about charlie v. 

i was one of them.

he's going to be pretty good.

and yes, kirk needs 4 boards for a triple double.

charlie and luol having a running "conversation" tonight. 

friends since high school at blair academy.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

holy ****.



101 points already and only the end of three!!

and ben is feeeeelin' it.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn, this game is too close for me to bear.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben has just been unbelievable this past week.

We need this going into the postseason.

I love that word.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*** whompin!! Save it for the Heat!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by duhon


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Rodney Carney = Joey Graham?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Rodney Carney = Joey Graham?


whose Rodney Carney?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol @ Red Kerr


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lister333 said:


> whose Rodney Carney?


 the very athletic swingman from Memphis.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The way that Graham trimmed down this season, his game is starting to look like Carney's.

Though I should make that statement the other way around.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

And thats a season. It's been fun guys, see you next yea- wait PLAYOFFS? We got PLAYOFFS?? WOO!!! Counting down the minutes until Saturday...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well it may not be a 47 win team this year. 

_but recovering from 29-39 (on march 22) like they have to get *seventh seed* is just the most wonderful thing. bulls end the regular season with a season high six game win streak and get back to .500 and only *ONE LOSS in the entire month* to go 9-1 for april._



very well done boys. very well done.


:worship: :worship: :worship:



*bring on the miami heat. *


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Who knew that the loss of Curry meant six less wins? Of course, everyone else has one more year of experience, so maybe six wins may be cutting Curry a little short.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk in the postgame interview saying he thought *"some people gave up on us when we were 29-39"* but they fought back, won some close games, started playing better at home and "now we have our hands full". 


you know what boo? i wouldn't like it either if my GM told the press he had doubts about the team when it's clear the team never gave up.

just had to say that. again. 


:angel:


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Who knew that the loss of Curry meant six less wins? Of course, everyone else has one more year of experience, so maybe six wins may be cutting Curry a little short.


I think you meant to say we lost six games due to getting rid of Curry AND losing Davis in the process. It wasn't just Curry who made this team different. We lost a ton of stuff with Davis out of the picture. Now I hope he comes back to Chicago in some capacity next year (coaching wise, or playing wise).

YAY!! We finished the season .500!! Great finish to the season. And if you take away the free throws in this game, we won by like 50!!! YAY!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Let's take it to the Heat, and try to win a game against them. It can be done, and we'll see what happens come playoff time!!

GO BULLS!! WE DESERVE THIS!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

JRose5 said:


> I got tickets to Game 3 too, can't make it if its Wednesday though, so I'm watching out for this schedule.
> Last year we had 3 days between our first 3 games.
> I'm hoping thats the case here too, because if we played Saturday, it'd be:
> Saturday 22nd: Game 1
> ...


ya thank god it's proly not going to be wednesday or saturday otherwise I wouldn't have been able to go... looks like Friday nite of next week... and I am pumped!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations on making the playoffs guys. Good luck to the Bulls. =)


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_**Bulls rout Raptors, finish seventh in East**



CHICAGO (Ticker) -- The Chicago Bulls could prepare themselves for Dwyane Wade and Shaquille O'Neal. 

*Ben Gordon scored 24 points as the Bulls clinched the seventh seed in the Eastern Conference with a 127-106 rout of the Toronto Raptors in the regular-season finale for both teams. 

Luol Deng added 21 points, Kirk Hinrich 17 and 10 assists and Andres Nocioni 14 and 11 rebounds for Chicago (41-41), which closed the regular season by winning six straight and 10 of its last 11 games. *

Chicago's hot finish set up a first-round playoff series against the Miami Heat. The Heat won two of three meetings during the regular season, although the Bulls clinched a playoff spot with a 117-93 victory at Miami on Sunday. 

Holding a 68-58 lead at the half, the Bulls took control of the game in the third quarter by making 14-of-22 shots. Gordon scored 14 points in the period that ended with the Bulls holding a commanding 103-78 advantage. 

Chicago shot 54 percent (44-of-90) and held a commanding 57-40 rebounding advantage. 

Morris Peterson and rookie Charlie Villanueva scored 29 points apiece for the Raptors (27-55), which lost 12 of its final 13 games._


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

here's a Nocioni Alley-oop


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Also, not quite the pike punch but it some sort of lite-tomahawk chop.

I swear this game had an AND1 feel to it. bounce pass through the legs, a spin pass, alley oops. The Bulls played very loose and I've never seen them play like this.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> Also, not quite the pike punch but it some sort of lite-tomahawk chop.
> 
> I swear this game had an AND1 feel to it. bounce pass through the legs, a spin pass, alley oops. The Bulls played very loose and I've never seen them play like this.


Did you get the 40 Anniversary thing on tape? I only saw the last second of it, and I wanted to see it. Any chance to getting that on here? :greatjob:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Also, not quite the pike punch but it some sort of lite-tomahawk chop.
> 
> I swear this game had an AND1 feel to it. bounce pass through the legs, a spin pass, alley oops. The Bulls played very loose and I've never seen them play like this.


I think that had something to do with that swiss cheese Toronto defense.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Damn, this game is too close for me to bear.


What game were you watching, lol!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Highlights
Toronto postgame | Chicago postgame

This is from raptormage of purplefever.net.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I think that had something to do with that swiss cheese Toronto defense.


That and that fact that Toronto didn't seem to care. Especially in the 4th quarter, no one on Toronto played D, and the Bulls only played 50% capibility on D (this excludes hustling for loose balls, which they continued throughout the game)


----------

